# 1 billion to be spent.



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I wonder what the spaniards think about this. I am sure those that are working in tourism will be well pleased, but what about the others!? Will they see it better spent somewhere else in this economic climate? 

A total of a billion Euro is to be spent on the renewal of tourist facilities

Friday’s regular weekly cabinet meeting on Friday approved 600 million € to be spent on a new ‘plan renove’ for tourism.
The money is in addition to a previously announced 400 million, taking the total spend to a billion.

The news was given by the Deputy Prime Minister, María Teresa Fernández de la Vega, who said the plan would serve to replace ageing facilities and improve the level and quality of the offer to tourists. She said it would stimulate investment and contribute to keeping Spain as the world leader in tourism. 

She noted that the tourist industry was not immune to the present international crisis, and that this had been reflected in the data.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, turning it on its head ...... if this announcement was made in the UK I'm sure many people would be extremely happy. So much of Spains economy relys on tourism that its a hugely important thing to invest in and unfortunately they do need to encourage more people to come here.



Chica said:


> I wonder what the spaniards think about this. I am sure those that are working in tourism will be well pleased, but what about the others!? Will they see it better spent somewhere else in this economic climate?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> I wonder what the spaniards think about this. I am sure those that are working in tourism will be well pleased, but what about the others!? Will they see it better spent somewhere else in this economic climate?
> 
> A total of a billion Euro is to be spent on the renewal of tourist facilities
> 
> ...


Its a knock on effect isnt it. Plough the money into one thing and it filters down


Jo xxx


----------

